# craftsman question



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

model C950-52126-0 dual stage....should this blower have traction to both wheels?....seems only one is working, had a heck of a morning with the heavy packed snow just did not want to go thru it...this is the set up on it Thanks #snowed in sydney ns


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

johnniep said:


> model C950-52126-0 dual stage....should this blower have traction to both wheels?....seems only one is working, had a heck of a morning with the heavy packed snow just did not want to go thru it...this is the set up on it Thanks #snowed in sydney ns


Check the wheels where they attach to the axles. The wheel that is not being driven, (free wheeling) probably has a click pin through the axle, holding the wheel on. Remove that pin, and slide the wheel outward until the hole thru the wheel hub lines up with the hole in the axle and put the pin in there. That should restore drive to both wheels.


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

just had a 2nd look at it...the gear drive on the axle that side is wore down and skipping...plastic I assumeit's made of ....was having problems with the power steering on that side.....would that cause it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup. If the gear is skipping it's going to be like one wheel drive when you're trying to move through heavy snow.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

johnniep said:


> just had a 2nd look at it...the gear drive on the axle that side is wore down and skipping...plastic I assumeit's made of ....was having problems with the power steering on that side.....would that cause it?


Is the smaller gear on the transmission in good shape, or is that worn down too?

If the gear teeth are worn away, you will need to replace the gear, if you can get it. Did you check the bearings/bushings that the axle passes through? They might be worn out which would allow the gear mesh to open up too much and maybe start skipping. If the bushings are the problem, then depending on how long it's been going on, the teeth may be OK, and replacing the worn bushings MIGHT solve the problem. It the teeth are already worn beyond repair though, then its a new gear and probably bushings on both ends of the shaft, and while you at it, check the other bushings for wear.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

^^Exactly. If your going to tear into it just shotgun the whole works and be done with it. No fun playing in the cold to get it done....


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

smaller brass gear on the transmission looks alright.....just wondering what would cause that gear to shred the teeth on that side...something in the transmission maybe


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

johnniep said:


> smaller brass gear on the transmission looks alright.....just wondering what would cause that gear to shred the teeth on that side...something in the transmission maybe


They normally make a fiber (plastic) gear like that, to save the transmission (and the brass gear) from being damaged. Is there a click pin like mentioned?
Heavy use? Are you hard on the machine when clearing snow?
Lack of grease on something? A bad bushing somewhere?

I can't find your machine on the Sears site using that number?


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

dropped it of at the repair shop that does the warranty work for craftsman... he's pretty sure it's the transmission ....said he had 5 or 6 so far this year for the same issue. 550 for trans+plastic gear+labour.....he'll .look at it wed or Thurs ...wondering if its worth the repair bills since it only 3yr old.....should have gotten the extended warranty in hindsight


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's Canada but that just seems pretty high.
If that's the 27" 14.5 torque machine it goes for about $1,700 new up there.
CRAFTSMAN®/MD 27" 14.5 TP Gas Dual Stage Snowblower | Sears Canada

If you were doing it yourself or had a friend doing it then it would surely be worth repairing but it'd likely be half the cost or less.
Around here you can get a pretty good used blower for $550 or a really nice one for a little more.


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

got the craftsman back from the shop today.....for some unknown reason it's just going too fast even in #1...pop a wheelie in#6. They say it's a tranny issue..replace it to fix it. Always felt it was too quick even at low speed. So today i bought an Arians 30' ...seems to be a nice machine...hope bigger is better


----------

